# Yiff n Stuff



## Thehoneybutter (Jun 18, 2019)

*CLOSED*​I wanna practice the art of intimicy (Drawing it of course)





And deferent species
So yeah this is a free art thred.

So post your character down.
Although I wish to doodle yiff and that takes 2 bodies and so what I am asking of you is to find a partner  in the coment section whom consents, That or I will play Cupid and just match you with the person below your comment,

*I heavily wish to express that this is a NSFW experiment/Free art thred, expect butt stuff.

Let me be clear on something guys, I know this is a bit personal for a lot of you because generally you're connected to your character in some way shape or form, so feel free to just p.m. have anything more specific,

@Thehoneybutter | Linktree*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 18, 2019)

I offer up my new feral  dinobird-thing,  if you're comfortable with that. He's the size of a Harpy Eagle, so pairing him off with most normal-sized anthros or smaller should be fine.
www.furaffinity.net: Introducing: Pik! by KitRuppell
(Mature-rated image)
Strictly a "catcher", due to anatomical constraints.
Birb-loving tops, hit me up.
U want sum tail? *flick*


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 18, 2019)

I'll leave my ref below:


Spoiler: Ref sheet



Male on male only if possible. Also, he is strictly a bottom.




Would gladly pair with @KD142000


Thanks for your consideration!


----------



## MikeTheBrownFox (Jun 18, 2019)

Here's the ref sheet for one of my characters. Thank you for the opportunity!
(Female on male is preferred, but feel free to do whatever if you so choose)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 18, 2019)

I mistaken the title for Yiff n Sniff.


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 18, 2019)

Well, as far as a partner goes, I don't mind, too much.
(Although A Minty Cheetah would not go amiss in that department)
Here's the link to my FA gallery: Artwork Gallery for KD142000 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Sorry, don't yet have a ref sheet!


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jun 19, 2019)

Well, I can’t say I’m not morbidly curious about yiff art. Just for the heck of it, I’ll throw my hat in the ring! Just ‘cause you’re doing requests.

I won’t allow use of my sona, though. That’s a little too personal for me. Instead, I’ll let you use my red eyed crocodile skink boy, Blake! I’ll leave his ref sheet in a spoiler below. I’d prefer his partner to be female, but any character, regardless of gender will do.

Here’s his ref:


Spoiler: Blake Ref Sheet










 
Well, I hope you have fun with this character, fren!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 19, 2019)

Welp, free art. *nyooms in*
Most likely who I’d want is @teacozy1 , if she’s good with it she’ll post a ref sheet or something :3 if not then I have one other fur on here I can ask
Anyways, I got a ref and one thing of NSFW


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 19, 2019)

Hey, why not.

www.furaffinity.net: Striped Caracal by minerva_minx

Ref is nsfw.  I'm game for the fun of it.

I'm good with Trash.  Not a girl, but always open to experimentation.  Yeah, he doesn't like me much anyway, so, yeah, fairly certain he can be convinced.


----------



## Thehoneybutter (Jun 19, 2019)

Can't help but feel as though I made a brothel of some kind, aw well furry logic and what have you.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 19, 2019)

Thehoneybutter said:


> Can't help but feel as though I made a brothel of some kind, aw well furry logic and what have you.


When you post for NSFW requests, the people will come. 
Double entendre detected!


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 19, 2019)

If you're interested in drawing a different species, I can offer a hyena  Hyenas are different from dogs or foxes in their skull anatomy, it's much more blocky and large!

www.furaffinity.net: Conor - Ref sheet by ConorHyena My NSFW Ref sheet.

I don't mind any partner, @Joni would be awsome tho, as he's my BF


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 19, 2019)

*raises hand*

Tazmo volunteers for your yiff experiment


----------



## Thehoneybutter (Jun 19, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I mistaken the title for Yiff n Sniff.


I may change it to that now


----------



## teacozy1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Welp, free art. *nyooms in*
> Most likely who I’d want is @teacozy1 , if she’s good with it she’ll post a ref sheet or something :3 if not then I have one other fur on here I can ask
> Anyways, I got a ref and one thing of NSFW



Just tagging this onto @Captain TrashPanda comment. 
This is Lucille and here is her reference 
www.furaffinity.net: Lucille Annette Grace Montcroix by teacozy1

This is just to show how long her hair is 
www.furaffinity.net: Lucille's hair doodle by teacozy1


----------



## Joni (Jun 19, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> If you're interested in drawing a different species, I can offer a hyena  Hyenas are different from dogs or foxes in their skull anatomy, it's much more blocky and large!
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Conor - Ref sheet by ConorHyena My NSFW Ref sheet.
> 
> I don't mind any partner, @Joni would be awsome tho, as he's my BF


*yeets ref and yiffs Conor*


----------



## Lucha (Jun 19, 2019)

Lavka
female, bisexual, but mostly f/f, bottom/powerbottom
I love cute sexy outfits like collars or lingerie n stuff

if anyone is interested in that kind of stuff im fine with more than one partner : )

(please note that she s tiny af)



Spoiler: example(though human version)


----------



## Thehoneybutter (Jun 23, 2019)

Well its its been a couple of days, 
gonna wait a week to see what will become of this, 
the results are fruitful, and I thank you all for participating in this,


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 23, 2019)

Thehoneybutter said:


> Can't help but feel as though I made a brothel of some kind, aw well furry logic and what have you.


You expected less?  lol, not sure how long the sanity was supposed to stay.

But yeah, not seeing many other women.


----------



## Thehoneybutter (Jun 24, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> You expected less?  lol, not sure how long the sanity was supposed to stay.
> 
> But yeah, not seeing many other women.



Still, pretty favorable outcome, I mean yeah I will be up my ass in drawing stuff, but at least it'll keep me occupied.

I mean, you're not wrong,


----------



## Scylo (Jun 24, 2019)

I’d do it if you can put me with a lady Sona that aligns with their sexual preferences too


----------



## Thehoneybutter (Jun 25, 2019)

Scylo said:


> I’d do it if you can put me with a lady Sona that aligns with their sexual preferences too


As long as the consent,


----------



## Scylo (Jun 25, 2019)

Ya


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 25, 2019)

Scylo said:


> Ya



I'm ok with man or woman.  it'll be different.


----------



## Thehoneybutter (Jun 25, 2019)

Alrighty fellers its been a week, and I will get started on this tomfoolery
Had to separate those who consented with one another with those who didn't give a hoot, 
Also had to separate sexual preference, gender preference, ect,

So yeah, 
This I'll be neat.


----------



## Thehoneybutter (Jun 30, 2019)

K so here is a first one,
Really a comedic piece of mine
For  @*Kit H. Ruppell*


----------



## Furrycatboi2282 (Nov 9, 2019)

If anyone can make this a more realistic character and a yiff at the same time and dm me it I’ll be happy


----------

